# Clé USB Biométrique Fingerprint de chez LG



## Manu667 (24 Juin 2008)

J'ai quelques problèmes pour faire fonctionner ma clé USB 4 GO avec lecture d'empreintes digitales sous Mac OS 10.4 qui est censé être compatible avec Mac (système 9.0 et suivants).

La clé fonctionne bien sous Windows (biométrie et stockage des fichiers). Elle monte bien sous Mac mais impossible d'enregistrer un fichier dessus, la capacité ne correspond pas (2,9 MO au lieu de 4GO) et le système de biométrie est inactif... 

Je n'ai pas trouvé de driver chez LG ni beaucoup d'info sur Google.
Si vous avez une piste ...

Fiche de la Fingerprint : LG Fingerprint 4 Go


----------



## r e m y (24 Juin 2008)

Je pense que ce que tu vois monter sur le bureau c'est juste une petite ROM contenant le programme de gestion d'accès à la mémoire flash de la clé (aux 4 Go)

Regarde si ce disque de 2,9 Mo que tu vois monter ne contient pas une petite application qui te permettrait d'enregistrer tes empreintes puis ensuite qui te donnerait accès aux 4 Go une fois les empreintes reconnues.


----------



## Manu667 (24 Juin 2008)

Il y a un disque "Noname" vide et un CD virtuel qui se nome "APdisk" avec les fichiers executables pour Windows (.exe, .dll, .inf, .ini, .str, etc) pas le moindre fichier pour Mac...


----------



## r e m y (24 Juin 2008)

Je te suggère d'appeler le service consommateur LG en leur demandant de t'expliquer COMMENT on utilise cette clé sur Mac

? Nous contacter : LG France


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2008)

ca fait comme les clé avec un code... sous windows, tu as deux volumes... un qui fait 4Mo, avec l'application, et qui apparait comme un lecteur B: (2° lecteur de disquette)... sous mac, tu le vois comme un volume classque
sur PC, lorsque tu as la securité d'activée, tu as uniquement ce lecteur B:, tu ouvres l'app, tu rentres ton code, et le 2° volume monte. Si pas de securité, ca monte de suite.
Sur mac, comme ca ne fonctionne pas... les deux montes direct

Je suppose (tres fortement ) que ca fonctionne pareil sous macos... et que bien que sous windows tu puisses activer cette securité, sous macos, ca ne fait rien (mais ta clé fonctionne, comme tu le dis)... ce qui suffit pour LG a dire que cela fonctionne sous macos


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ...
> Je suppose (tres fortement ) que ca fonctionne pareil sous macos... et que bien que sous windows tu puisses activer cette securité, sous macos, ca ne fait rien (mais ta clé fonctionne, comme tu le dis)... ce qui suffit pour LG a dire que cela fonctionne sous macos


 
Sauf qu'à en croire ce qu'il écrit.... seul le disque de quelques Mo monte sur le bureau du Mac et le "disque" principal de 4 Go est inaccessible!


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2008)

tu reformates la clé sous windows 
mais plus de biometrie sous windows  (a coup sur, ca ne fonctionne pas sur mac )


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tu reformates la clé sous windows
> mais plus de biometrie sous windows  (a coup sur, ca ne fonctionne pas sur mac )


 
Plus simple... 

tu rends cette clé où tu l'as achetée car elle ne répond pas aux caractéristiques affichées (aspect biométrique non pris en charge sur MacOS contrairement à l'affichage qui la donne compatible Windows, MacOS et LInux...)

et tu achètes une clé 4 Go banale... puisque, au mieux, c'est ce que sera cette clé Finger Print utilisée sur Mac.

Cela dit, peut-être que sur Mac ça marche quand même à condition de choisir le bon doigt...


----------



## Manu667 (25 Juin 2008)

Effectivement, le formatage sous Mac est impossible... Mais bon si c'est pour avoir une simple clé USB... :mouais:

Elle va repartir directement chez l'envoyeur et je vais prendre une clé USB basic (a ce prix là j'aurais plus de 8GO ! )


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Cela dit, peut-être que sur Mac ça marche quand même à condition de choisir le bon doigt...



tout depend ou tu le met


----------

